# Bike Rack



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

I have just purchased a 2015 Peugeot panel van conversion and require a cycle rack for this. Has anyone any experience of fitting one of these and where is the best place to get one from.
MikeJ


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi

We're waiting on our new Murvi. Decided on tow bar mounted rack. I didn't fancy the idea of the weight hanging on one door with a door mounted one. I bought one from Pendle bike racks. Seem to have a good reputation and they do rack to lift the bikes up higher so we can still tow with the bikes loaded!


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Mike
fiamma make a rack specifically for Peugeot/Fiat panel vans. The top and bottom rails clamp to the door and two security bolts added to the top rail. these need two holes drilled through the door and the interior panel removed to access the nuts. 
You did not say which conversion you have, but some vans have one piece plastic interior panels. These can be difficult to remove.
My dealer does not try to remove them, in case they break. He sourced some sort of cage nuts which can be fitted from the outside.

Regards Phil.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We met a couple last year in France,who had a new Rapido panel conversion with the bike rack mounted on the door,The weight of the rack plus bikes caused the door hinges to drop ,leading to him been unable to open the rear doors to access the cassette plus his tool kit.
As suggested ,i would go for the towbar bikerack.

Les


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

How much do you want to spend? Do you want to be able to open the rear doors without removing the bikes? We got one from Al-Ko made by Sawiko which hinges to the side with the bikes still attached so you can open the doors. It's fitted to the rear chassis, but it's nearly £2k. It can also be dismounted when not needed. Agito Top


----------

